

Old-School Silicon Valley Company Logos ON T-SHIRTS - gresrun
http://abandonwear.biz/catalog/

======
rrival
Not as old school and most of the startups are still alive:

<http://www.startupschwag.com/>

I've shut down the monthly subscriptions but leftovers remain. Take 70% off,
use code: HN70

I tried to track down who owned webvan's art through a screen printer that
worked with them to no avail. Also tried to find out who has kozmo.com's art.
Didn't get anywhere there either.

------
Contractor69
Not all Silicon Valley companies...

Commodore - Westchester, PA

Compuserve - Columbus, OH

Infocom - Cambridge, MA

DEC - Maynard, MA

Microsoft - Seattle, WA

Tandy - Fort Worth, TX

------
genera
No SUN? Their logo would probably be the best seller.

~~~
gresrun
Sun didn't fail; it was acquired and the right to the logo are Oracle's.

~~~
genera
Microsoft didn't fail either. Who said anything about "Failed company logos on
t-shirts"...?

~~~
sibsibsib
The site itself:

"A history of silicon valley failure written in t-shirts"

------
bradleyland
Surely someone still owns the trademarks to many of these? Get 'em while they
last.

~~~
nickbp
FWIW the author claims this in the FAQ:

 _This is cool and all, but you aren’t the owner of any of these logos. Aren’t
you going to be in deep trouble?

Trademarks need to be renewed fairly often. Even old logos from companies
still in business get abandoned and die. Everything on this site is legally
kosher as far as public records are concerned._

------
nickbp
These look great, though I'm not sure I can justify $25 each on tshirts..

Also, I think this is the first time I've seen a .biz that wasn't spam-related
(or is it?!?!)

------
hsmyers
Need to come with instructions for washing so as to achieve that worn with age
look to go along with holes in the blue jeans...

~~~
bigjust
they have the "distressed" style for that

------
cliftonmckinney
I was hoping to see webvan in the mix. Guess their logo belongs to amazon?

------
cleverjake
hrm, site and shirts have been pulled down...

------
truthsayer
exciting stuff

